# Ipad et vidéos



## S.Jobs (29 Mai 2010)

Voilà j'ai regardé sur ce jeune forum et je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de topic traitant de la conversion des vidéos pour l'Ipad.

Si je connais un logiciel pour mac qui semble apte à faire des conversions à partir d'un dvd j'aimerais en trouver un pour les divx.

J'ai essayé sur le PC d'un amis avec mediashow expresso et j'hallucine sur le temps de traitement 

Pour 6 épisode de 24h chrono  j'en suis à 5 heures de travail avec des vidéos qui font au final le double de leur taille d'origine

j'espère donc trouvé un logiciel sur mac plus performants et avec un meilleur ratio de compression.

Help


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Voilà j'ai regardé sur ce jeune forum et je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de topic traitant de la conversion des vidéos pour l'Ipad.


y avait ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/ipad/presentation-des-videos-317381.html qui ne parle pas que de conversion vidéo. 

j'y postais aussi une question, je la recopie ici :

En parlant de format vidéo, j'essaie de transférer des vidéos prises  avec mon iPhone sur mon iPad. J'ai pris les vidéo avec iVideoCamera. Le  fichier est sauvé dans iPhoto. J'ai synchronisé iPhoto de l'iPhone avec  celui du MBP. J'ai ensuite  synchronisé le iPhoto du MBP avec  l'iPad. Et il refuse de transférer les vidéos, parce qu'il ne reconnaît  pas le format. Première question, est-ce que vous connaissez une  application qui film dans un format reconnu par l'iPad ? Je précise que  les mêmes vidéos peuvent être lues sur l'Iphone. 

Autre tentative, j'ai été dans le iPhoto de l'iPhone, j'ai sélectionné  un vidéo pour l'envoyer sur MobileMe. Je fais le transferts, mais  ensuite, je ne trouve pas où est-ce que le fichier est stocké. Il n'est  pas sur l'iDisk (au passage, une appli iDisk pour iPad, avec les  dimensions iPad, ça aurait été chouette). Il n'est pas non plus dans  l'application Galerie pour iPad. (on peut pas aller dans MobileMe depuis  l'iPad). J'ai été voir aussi dans MobileMe depuis le MBP et là non plus, je ne trouve pas la  vidéo. 

Bref, est-ce que quelqu'un connait une façon de tansférer les vidéos de  l'iPhone à l'iPad ?

Et puis savez-vous si le seul format lisible sur iPad est du h264 ?  Parce que j'ai un appareil photo numérique. Il fait des fichiers vidéo  en PAL ou NTSC. Est-ce qu'il faut impérativement convertir ? Si oui,  vous utilisez quoi ? ffmpeg ?

merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## S.Jobs (30 Mai 2010)

Bon personne ne peut apporter de contribution?


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, sur Mac j'utilise Handbrake pour toutes mes conversions vidéos DVD ou Divx en mp4.


----------



## theo987 (30 Mai 2010)

Moi j'utilise iSquint, un excellent gratuiciel très simple, mais malheureusement il n'est plus développé. Cela dit il marche très bien, et je suppose qu'on peut encore le trouver...


----------



## sheldon21 (30 Mai 2010)

J'utiliser aussi HandBrake très simple d'utilisation et aussi très rapide pour la conversion de fichier .avi en fichier .mp4. On peut aussi personnaliser sa conversion.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (30 Mai 2010)

+1 pour handbrake
d'autant plus que hanbrake permet de garder le chapitrage
chapitrage qui est géré de superbe manière sur l'ipad


----------



## pac1404 (31 Mai 2010)

Quel format Handbreak donne pour l'ipad ? J'ai acheté hier iTool DVD Ripper mais celui-ci me fait passer par le format iPhone, sinon ça ne marche pas pour l'iPad. La qualité est donc pas terrible. Handbreak pourrait m'intéresser dès lors.

En plus je ne suis pas arrivé à copier mon SdA2


----------



## sapiens07 (31 Mai 2010)

Handbreak permet il de faire de la conversion multiple ? c'est a dire on drag/drop plusieurs fichiers et il les converti 1 a 1 ?

Any Video Converter le fait, et en plus gratuitement


----------



## ikeke (31 Mai 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Handbreak permet il de faire de la conversion multiple ? c'est a dire on drag/drop plusieurs fichiers et il les converti 1 a 1 ?
> 
> Any Video Converter le fait, et en plus gratuitement


 
Oui il le fait sans souci (Queue List). 
Handbrake est également gratuit.


----------



## tazou83 (2 Juin 2010)

hello
je suis parti d'un avi encodé en divx (735 megas)
j'ai essayé une conversion en .mp4 avec Visualhub, j'ai obtenu un fichier de 1, 12 G en gardant les mêmes caractéristiques d'affichage et de résolution. ce fichier mis dans Itunes a été refusé par l'ipad.
J'ai donc converti ce fichier en .m4V avec Starfire (gratuit) , le fichier obtenu en 15 minutes environ fait 786 megas et accepté par l'Ipad. La qualité est excellente.


----------



## S.Jobs (2 Juin 2010)

Je viens d'acheter airvideo, lorsqu'on demande a ce logiciel de transférer une vidéo depuis son ordi ou peut on la retrouver après?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

AirVideo.. tu installes AirVideo serveur sur ton Mac et ensuite AirVideo Client sur ton iPAD ou iPOD Touch ou iPhone.

Tu pourras alors voir tes videos en streaming sur ton iPAD/iPOD/iPhone


----------



## ikeke (2 Juin 2010)

A propos de Air vidéo, l'un d'entrer vous aurait des soucis de desynchronisation du son lors d'une conversion de MKV alors qu'en conversion "Live" tout est ok ?


----------



## S.Jobs (4 Juin 2010)

Je repose ma question:

Lorsque que l'on demande à Air Vidéo d'importer une vidéo dans  l'Ipad, ou est ce qu'on peut la trouver une fois l'import fait?

Et j'ai entendu dire qu'il était possible de convertir des vidéos pour Ipad avec Quicktime, est   toujours possible avec Quicktime X de snow Leopard?

Si oui comment fait on?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2010)

Sur l'iPAD, j'imagine que c'est comme sur l'iPOD Touch, tu lances le client AirVideo et si le serveur AirVideo est en service sur le Mac, tu peux accéder aux videos diffusées en streaming (les videos ne sont PAS sur l'iPOD ou l'iPAD.... elles sont diffusées en temps réel depuis le Mac serveur)


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Et j'ai entendu dire qu'il était possible de convertir des vidéos pour Ipad avec Quicktime, est   toujours possible avec Quicktime X de snow Leopard?
> 
> Si oui comment fait on?



Tu ouvres ta vidéo avec QT X, dans la barre de menu tu vas dans Partage et la tu choisis iTunes puis format iPhone/iPod (ça suffit amplement pour l'iPad). La vidéo convertie ira directement dans Films dans iTunes.


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Juin 2010)

Dites les gens, connaissez vous un moyen plus rapide qu'Handbrake pour convertir des dvd ou vidéo en H264 ou mp4? 

Parce qu'un dvd converti en 6h, ça pue du fion


----------



## ederntal (6 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Tu ouvres ta vidéo avec QT X, dans la barre de menu tu vas dans Partage et la tu choisis iTunes puis format iPhone/iPod (ça suffit amplement pour l'iPad). La vidéo convertie ira directement dans Films dans iTunes.



Le format iPod-iPad n'est pas indiqué pour l'iPad, l'image sera d'une qualité moyenne par rapport à ce que peut afficher un tel écran*!

Dans les pré-sets de Quicktime, il vaut mieux prendre "Apple TV" par exemple*!


Concernant la durée d'encodage, je n'ai pas fait de comparatif entre différents logiciels... 
Le H264 est un format qui demande beaucoup de puissance à l'encodage !

Cela dépend surtout des réglages que tu choisis et de la puissance de ton mac !

Si tu veux gagner du temps sans changer de mac, tu peux réduire la qualité de l'encodage (1 passe au lieu de 2 par exemple) ou alors acheter une clef ElGato Turbo HD qui permet d'encoder en H264 bien plus rapidement. Plus d'infos ici : http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/Accessories/Turbo264HD/product1.fr.html


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Le format iPod-iPad n'est pas indiqué pour l'iPad, l'image sera d'une qualité moyenne par rapport à ce que peut afficher un tel écran*!
> 
> Dans les pré-sets de Quicktime, il vaut mieux prendre "Apple TV" par exemple*!



Oui effectivement, Apple TV est plus judicieux


----------



## WinMac (11 Juin 2010)

theo987 a dit:


> Moi j'utilise iSquint, un excellent gratuiciel très simple, mais malheureusement il n'est plus développé. Cela dit il marche très bien, et je suppose qu'on peut encore le trouver...


Il est dispo ici en fichier Zip (4,8 Mo) :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DNYIIT5L
Une merveille pour passer rapidement des avi en mp4 avec plusieurs choix de qualité donc de poids


----------

